# What hardener to use for Bondo Fiberglass Filler



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Yesterday, I used Bondo fiberglass filler (had an open can). I did not have any of the hardener that came with the can, so I used my normal epoxy resin hardener.

Today, the stuff is still soft.

What now?

What hardener is required for the Bondo fiberglass filler?

Should I mix a batch of resin with hardener and put a coat over the still soft Bondo?

Any way to get at least some (surface) hardness out of the already applied Bondo fiberglass filler?


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Clean it all off... And redo. Don't put it over the soft stuff.

Make sure your Bondo isn't old. Also, just go to your local Advanced Auto/PepBoys, they sell Bondo and hardeners separately.


----------



## bc2240 (Jul 24, 2008)

MEKP


----------

